# Why is it sooooo hard to find a job???



## obgyncoder  (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been a coder for almost 3 years now. I'm wanting to get into remote coding. Does anyone hire CPC remote coders?


----------



## Tanya68 (Nov 14, 2012)

Was it hard to find a job on site with no experience? I am taking my certification test in December. Everything I am looking at wants a certain amount of experience. I hope I went into the right field.


----------



## NeoCoder116 (Nov 14, 2012)

*No luck either!!*

I've had my license for four months and still no luck!! I have 8 plus years experience in Healthcare. It sucks but friends of mine in coding are doing really well. I guess we have to be patient.


----------



## npricercm (Nov 14, 2012)

*Why is it so hard to find a job?*



eduran0116@hotmail.com said:


> I've had my license for four months and still no luck!! I have 8 plus years experience in Healthcare. It sucks but friends of mine in coding are doing really well. I guess we have to be patient.



The economy is partly to blame.  Experience is another issue.  Why hire someone with no coding experience, when there are those with 3 or more years that are also looking for work?  Many places do not have time to train new staff, so they do tend to hire those who have coding experience with other companies.  That way, training time is very short, thus less expensive. 

Be patient, the 8 years that you have is great. Now, you just have to leverage the experience that you have.  Put it to work for you so that you can get a job in a coding department or working appeals and denials and then see if you can advance from those jobs to working at home. 

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Nov 15, 2012)

npricercm said:


> The economy is partly to blame.  Experience is another issue.  Why hire someone with no coding experience, when there are those with 3 or more years that are also looking for work?  Many places do not have time to train new staff, so they do tend to hire those who have coding experience with other companies.  That way, training time is very short, thus less expensive.
> 
> Be patient, the 8 years that you have is great. Now, you just have to leverage the experience that you have.  Put it to work for you so that you can get a job in a coding department or working appeals and denials and then see if you can advance from those jobs to working at home.
> 
> Good luck with your job search.



It is funny to me that companies would post a coding position on their site for months on in and not take the time to train a new coder. It cost money for a company to work short handed by paying employees overtime. A lot of new coders would take a lesser salary to gain the experience.

 It is frustrating at times for new coders like myself but I will remain patient as being a coder is my career goal. I believe that there is someone out there willing to give me a chance, but I can't find that person sitting around feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## tbenz1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Try these companies: 
Team Health, Matrix Healthcare, Maxim Healthcare, Mckesson

Good Luck, after you get a job... your phone will start ringing off the hook.


----------



## npricercm (Nov 16, 2012)

Lateefah26 said:


> It is funny to me that companies would post a coding position on their site for months on in and not take the time to train a new coder. It cost money for a company to work short handed by paying employees overtime. A lot of new coders would take a lesser salary to gain the experience.
> 
> It is frustrating at times for new coders like myself but I will remain patient as being a coder is my career goal. I believe that there is someone out there willing to give me a chance, but I can't find that person sitting around feeling sorry for myself.



Jobs that have been filled are often listed, but have already been filled.  Employers don't always take them off the website, or in some cases they leave them on to get people to apply so in the event there is an opening, they have a ready supply of applicants. 

That's why NETWORKING at chapter meetings is so important.   Find out which companies or hospitals take less experienced coders and then apply to those places.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for clearing that up for me... I haven't been networking but I am going to start. My first chapter meeting is coming up... I am excited and nervous. Thanks again..


----------



## bndloz123 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  I passed my exam in Sept and have been applying everywhere myself even though they are asking for experience.  I too am hoping someone will give me the chance.  I haven't done any networking though, I guess that will be my next step.


----------



## ollielooya (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm surprised that during your studies you were not advised by your curriculum or your instructors to get an early start on networking.  It's an absolute must in today's work environment.  Can't start soon enough in my opinion...


----------



## mstrickland (Nov 21, 2012)

*Entry Level Certified Coder positions in PA*

Hi, 

I am working for a company that is looking for entry level coders, CURRENTLY certified, for a one year contract position. We are just outside Philadelphia and you will need to be on-site, so please no inquiries if you are too far away to commute. 
This is a real, unique opportunity to gain excellent experience with good pay. 
Serious inquiries only please. Respond to this post by sending me an e-mail with your resume to:

aapccoder@gmail.com


----------

